

Using Gravatar Images as Captcha - kylered
https://github.com/nu7hatch/grapcha

======
evan_
Wouldn't this be trivial for a bot to bypass? If you know the email address to
be used, just get the gravatar for that email address and compare it to all of
the images in the lineup.

Depending on how it's implemented (haven't looked at the code) you might even
just be able to compare the URLs used to display the gravatars...

